# AR - Varmit vs tactical model



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, by the end of the year, I will have an AR. But, not sure if I want one with a quad rail so I can strap all sorts of goodies on it, or a varmit style rifle, and put a bipod on it.

I already have my awesome up close assault weapon - the PS90. Have a laser, light and eotech on it, and it is so, so ergonomic. Very short too.

An AR is not as ergonimic to me, and chances are, I'll mostly be sandbag shooting w/ it at the range anyway. That's why I am thinking of going w/ something longer range, and getting a nice magnified scope for the cost of the eotech I would have bought for a tac model AR.

What do ya'll think?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

From a practical stance, I think since you have your SHTF gun with your PS90, you may be better off going the varmint route. But, I also think that half the fun of owning an AR is all the toys you can customize it with. I know that's a big appeal to me. So, it's a tough call. Depends how practical you want to be. 

I know I'm gonna go with the tac model with the quad rail so I can add all the goodies on. :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Todd said:


> From a practical stance, I think since you have your SHTF gun with your PS90, you may be better off going the varmint route. But, I also think that half the fun of owning an AR is all the toys you can customize it with. I know that's a big appeal to me. So, it's a tough call. Depends how practical you want to be.
> 
> I know I'm gonna go with the tac model with the quad rail so I can add all the goodies on. :mrgreen:


Id go with the tac......you dont HAVE to add the toys but, with the tac, later on you CAN add the toys:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, if I get a tac model, I only plan to add an eotech and a flashlight. I doubt I'll add a laser. I might get a bipod at some point. I'm just trying to decide. I don't know.

There is less to buy w/ the varmit model. 

I'll probably go back and forth on it up until I buy it.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

IMO, go with the std, "tac" model.. allow me to explain.

First off, the extra 4 inches you get on most varmint barrels (20") ends up making for a very long gun.. and the extra 4 really isn't needed unless you're concerned about squeezing every last drop of velocity out of the .223. And the potential accuracy gains over a 16" may not be needed unless you get really hardcore about long-range shooting.

Secondly, I've typically done all my AR shooting under 100 yds, and mostly at CQB distances. No biggie, I'm no superstar. And I had a Leopold 10X M1 scope sitting around, so I had originally planned to build up a long range AR, kinda "varmint" style.. but I hadn't gotten around to it. Long story short, I ended up getting a Ruger 10/22 and putting the scope on that.

So now I got my first chance to really try some longer shooting (100 yds +), and I have to admit, it's a completely different ballgame.. things like muscle tension, breathing, etc. really come into play. Opened up a whole new facet to shooting for me. Fun as hell too. And all for less than 1/2 the price of just an AR upper.

And in retrospect, I'm glad I started my long-range shooting with the .22 - low recoil and cheap ammo - so you can shoot all day for $10 and not get worn out from recoil. My buddy was next to me with his .270, and had to stop after a couple dozen rounds cause his shoulder was acting up. In other words, a cheap, easy way to work on the fundamentals of long range shooting (i.e. myself) without the distraction and cost of a larger caliber.

My point to all this? Get the 'normal' AR, and it will do for long-range, and it will give you the opportunity to find out if you like that kind of shooting or not, without locking yourself into a longer varmint configuration. Besides, you can still add a scope to it later, change barrels, get an additional upper, etc. I think you'd get the most versatility from this - you still have a platform that you could slap a so-so scope on and get a feel for those 200 yd shots, but you can still configure it more 'tactically'.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, that's probably what I will end up doing... Thanks for the perspective.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I want to change my answer to what A.J. said. It sounds better. :mrgreen:


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Get the one that you want. It will do just about anything you will want it to do.

At 200 yards, my 11.5-inch barrel SBR is as accurate as my 20-inch barrel rifle if I hold up my end. A 16-inch barrel carbine will do just fine at that range.

If you want a different barrel length, a new upper will fill that requirement. If you want to hang 20 lbs of accessories on the front, you can swap the standard handguards for a quad-rail forend in about 30 seconds, unless you have a free-floated barrel.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Those are some sweet lookin' guns there, rfawcs.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Todd said:


> Those are some sweet lookin' guns there, rfawcs.


Thanks! All 3 built by Fulton Armory; can't say enough good things about 'em.


----------

